# Dieppe Newhaven crossing



## NomadicNeti (Feb 13, 2017)

Do any of ny fellow travellers know if dogs are allowed on the Dieppe Newhsven crossing? Thsnks


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes they are,they have to remain in the vehicle for the 4 hour crossing but it is possible to check on them with a crew member if arranged beforehand.It costs an extra £18 per crossing per pet and the dog must have a valid pet passport.

NB If you are disabled or over 60 you can get a 20% discount by ringing DFDS directly to book.


----------



## somejest (Feb 13, 2017)

*dogs crossing*

Wish I had known about reduction for over 60s we are taking 4 over on Saturday.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2017)

*4 dogs !*



somejest said:


> Wish I had known about reduction for over 60s we are taking 4 over on Saturday.



Might be
Rough
Rough
Rough 
Rough


----------



## NomadicNeti (Feb 14, 2017)

*Thanks folks*

Hs ha liked the ladt post. thsnks fir pgromptand hrlpful repliesx


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 14, 2017)

NomadicNeti said:


> Hs ha liked the ladt post. thsnks fir pgromptand hrlpful repliesx



Fat fingers?


----------

